# Ulthwe War Walker Squadron



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Finally I've got round to finishing these guys off after many games of sterling service in the name of Ulthwe. I'll be adding Eldar runes to them but I've not decided where yet. Suggestions welcome;


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

those are incredibly pleasant to look at, thank you for posting them...as you are clearly a superior painter than I am, I have no criticism as that would be hypocrisy


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Awsome, the paint job really acents the sort of... apocolyptic grace... that the eldar have in my eyes. +rep.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Simple, understated, yet look great together. Kudos on a fantastic looking squadron.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

They look good and clean already. Might not runes just clutter them up?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

look good man!! As a squad they're fantastic. I don't think runes would really help 'em out much


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow! Nice work... those bases are something else!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They look really cool, as well as sinister. If your whole army is that standard it must look great on the table top. Well done. +rep.


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

wow those look really good, love the way the squad fits together. +rep on a kick ass squad:victory:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Crisp looking Warwalkers, and the bases enhances it even more. Defo worth of rep:biggrin:


----------



## CirCa (Mar 24, 2009)

May I ask how you made the glass tinted red.

And very nice models!


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweeet. I love the reds and the tint.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you for all the comments people, it is very much appreciated!

*HorusReborn & Lord of Rebirth*: The runes I was thinking about was the Eye of Ulthwe symbol probably beneath the canopy and maybe a couple of other runes/symbols on each weapon fin done in bleached bone.

*Circa*: The red tint was acheived using red ink applied to the inside of the canopy. I tried the new Baal Red wash but it tends to dry more of a matt finish and the pigmentation is far more noticable.


----------



## CirCa (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice thank you very much Dhaark


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nicely done! I dislike the model and their uses but your paint job is phenomenal


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, I like them. Well done!:victory:


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Crisp, clear models dude, love the tinted glass effect, very nice indeed +rep


----------

